# Is a trademark attorney & a copyright attorney the same thing?



## nayfinxoxo (Mar 31, 2010)

I know it sounds dumb but does a trademark attorney cover copyrights too?

or would i have to hire each one seperate?

also, about how much does it cost to hire a good attorney?

is it REALLY worth it? honestly?

thank you in advance.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

nayfinxoxo said:


> I know it sounds dumb but does a trademark attorney cover copyrights too?
> 
> or would i have to hire each one seperate?
> 
> ...


Yes an Attorney that covers Trademarks usually covers Copyright issues as well. Look at Intellectual Property Lawyers. Costs can vary best to call around your area. Whether it is worth it or not can only be decide by you. Call a few Attorney's and see if they will offer a free consultation. (Maybe..maybe not, most will at least in my area.)


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

As Katrina mentioned, most intellectual property attorneys cover copyright, trademark, and patent issues. Based on my cousin's rates, copyright is the least expensive, followed by trademark, then patents.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

A Trademark/Copyright is not worth anything unless you are willing to also spend the money to aggressivly and constantly pursue infringement. You need to also consider the cost of sending cease & desist letters, takedown letters and sometimes filing lawsuits. 

Getting a trademark by itself does not prevent infringement.


----------

